# OTA TV Guide Issue



## bobbycheetah (Dec 30, 2013)

I've just cut out Satellite service and connected an OTA Antenna. I did a factory reset, memorized (analog) and digital channels. The TV Guide feature still stays on the message "It could take 24 hours to get info... etc" It's been weeks now. I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. The TV guide has worked in the past when I used the antenna - been a couple of years ago. Mitsubishi WD-65732

Thank you!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you using DirecTV? I wonder if they have done something to the programming to where if you cancel service the OTA guide won't work anymore...


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is the antenna connected direct to the TV or going through some kind of STB? I am not aware of any OTA guides being present except for each individual channel and showing what is currently on. The only multi channel guide I have ever heard of is through an STB like a TIVO by subscription via the internet.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you use Windows media center there is a guide but you must have it hooked up to a tuner to receive it. It used to be that if you had a DTV, box and cancelled your service you could still use the box for OTA and the DTV guide would appear as long as it was still connected to the satellite.


----------



## bobbycheetah (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to have DTV, but that is what I cancelled. Now, I only have just OTA ant going to my input on the TV. I thought that the TV Guide feature was "built-in" the the TV. I assumed there was tv guide data transmitted along with the airwaves. Maybe I'm just misunderstanding something. A long time ago, when I hooked up the ant, it was in addition to also having DTV - but even then - I was connected directly to the TV, and not to the DTV receiver (it had an Ant In port). I only did that b/c back then I was thinking about dropping DTV and "trying out" what was over the digital air waves. This isn't killing me, but just trying to understand what was going on. Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I recently was told that the guide info is broadcast over the air for the major networks. I would presume that software in a TV or OTA tuner would extract that info and display it. I would also presume that TV's are set up differently as to how much guide info is shown. One of our TV's only displays the current show. Another brand gives the current show, the next show and info about the shows.


----------



## Drummy (Feb 24, 2014)

I am in the same boat as you. I have a couple of non network ready TVs which used to receive the OTA TV guide info but quit working. I found that ROVI/TV Guide shut down the OTA service about the beginning of 2013. Individual networks may broadcast their own listings but its seems to be on a channel by channel basis and not in a common guide format which we are looking for. Some of the newer sets seem to have apps to pull the info from the web now.


----------



## bobbycheetah (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Would be nice if ROKU would do that. I think I'll go see if they DO...


----------

